# What HH books are audio books



## OgreChubbs (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey guys I have a blind friend and he loves horus heresy but basically counts on others for the story info so I figured WTH I will buy him the audio books.

So does anyone know which ones are audio books? Also is Butcher's Nails a audio book?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Hope this is of use 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/audio


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Abridged Audiobooks

Horus Rising 
False Gods 
Galaxy in Flames 

Unabridged Audiobooks

Flight of the Eisenstein 
A Thousand Sons 
Prospero Burns 
Age of Darkness 
The Outcast Dead 
Deliverance Lost 
Know no Fear 
The Primarchs 
Fear toTread
The Crimson Fist
Prince of Crows
Angel Exterminatus
Betrayer

Audio Dramas

The Dark King 
The Lightning Tower 
Ravens Flight 
Garro: Oath of Moment 
Garro: Legion of One 
Butchers Nails 
Grey Angel 
Burden of Duty
Garro: Sword of Truth 
Warmaster
Fight and fade
Veritas Ferrum
The Sigillite


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thank you also I have been just finished Horus rising and I did not know there were so many Audio books out there


----------

